# Parental Pressure- Update



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I posted before about my parents pressuring me to win every class and that I wanted to move up in height at shows. I got quite a response from everyone, update is that I will continue to show at the same level for the next 3 shows on the one circuit. Then to finish the year I will move up on the A shows just to get experience at that level, no points, pressure or any hope for the shows except fun time and stay on course! So everything there is good. My coach and I had a talk about it and we have come to that and I now know her plan so everything is good. 

As for my parents lol, my dad – who knows nothing about showing horses, got me kicked out of a class for “coaching” me from the side lines. I couldn’t even hear him.. I wasn’t exactly listening for him anyway. My coach was SUPER SUPER mad at him and I wasn’t too impressed either. 

I guess that pressure back fired on him? But I’m the one who had to deal with it…. The joys of horse shows lol. But it was a really good show that aside. I have told my parents to let me do me. Before that happened we where all sitting beside the ring and my dad was telling me what I did wrong in the previous show and going on and on about it and my coach was looking at us. So I had the chance to say what I needed to say without it hurting anyone’s feelings exc. I just said in a humorous kind of way that “Dad this is my coach, if there is something I need to work on she will tell me and shes done a great job so far so I don’t think you need to step in” ( and then I laughed a little ). This was the time when I talked to my coach with my parents there about what the official plan is for my showing. And since I now know the whole story I am quite happy with it. I just really like to know why I’m doing things. And that can be taken as questioning peoples choices but it really is just how my mind works. If I don’t know the whole story/reason my mind can run away with me. 

I have a very strange relationship with my parents, so any thing you may find me being rude to them.. trust me they throw it right back. But it was good to get it all out there with all people involved in my little problem.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm happy that all got sorted out... except being tossed out of a class. Parents.... I am so happy mine are non involved non-horsey people. They would be as yours are if I let them be more of a presence.

I look forward to your showing updates and I totally get you on the weird relationship with parents. Atm I'm the parent cleaning up after and playing housemaid for them.. been doing so since I was really little but any outsiders would think I'm being rude when I'm not lol. Just life


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Good for you! As a parent that has a son that has to know EVERYTHING RIGHT NOW, it can be frustrating (because I want him to trust my judgement and have his best interestes at heart) but that just the way he is made and I suck it up! Hope you have many fun shows ahead, keep us posted.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

No matter the sport, when parents are like that we call them Hockey Parents because you should hear them scream advice at their kids and berate them when off the ice. Good luck with your Hockey Parents. At least you have some understanding of them.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm glad you got that settled! I hope you have fun with the rest of your shows!

Maybe you should lure your dad into taking a riding lesson...maybe that will help him calm down a little and know that it isn't as easy as he probably thinks! 

Good luck!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Your dad may need a red foam finger and a beer.... :wink:

If you aren't sure of what I'm talking about
http://www.horseforum.com/dressage/peeing-myself-laughing-126919/


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

gigem88 - That is kind of my personality, "right now" is how my mom has described it for years. And I've been working on it alot but like you said, you want your son to trust your judgement. And I think thats where I got into a problem with my coach is that she wasn't thinking I was trusting her judgement. 


LOL! I'm sure I have a red foam finger around somewhere! Thanks for all the replys suprisingly I was upset, but not as upset as I would have thought I would have been. I have a show today and my parents are out of town for the weekend so they won't be there. Which is hard in some ways because my mom help out so much there it sometimes counteracts the pushyness and she knows the drill on how I get ready and my little routines.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck at your show!


----------

